# Die aldor-fm



## TheEwanie (12. November 2009)

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen das der Server die Aldor in WoW, nun einen eigenen Radio sender hat.Könnt ja mal reinhören  schaut auf http://aldorfm.jimdo.com/ unter livestream vorbei und sucht euch euren Player aus.


----------



## Rhokan (13. November 2009)

Nett nett, aber wieso war mir klar das wenn ich reinschalte als erstes Lied was von Jan Hegenberg kommt? ^^


----------



## TheEwanie (13. November 2009)

öhhhhmm...ich hab noch nichts von jan heggenberg gehört....achja..auf dem server selbst kannst du im channel AldorFM ab 16 uhr musikwünsche abgeben


----------



## LordofDemons (15. November 2009)

mich wundert ja das der link immer noch hier steht weil ja werbung eigendlich verboten ist :/


----------



## Korodo (15. November 2009)

ich wirke bei dem Radio mit...
aber das man es irgendwann sogar im buffed-forum finden wird hätt ich nich gedacht oO


----------



## Sajirah (15. November 2009)

..Bin Mod auf aldor fm...aebr..warum sind wir bei Buffed erwähnt.. xD Aber es freut mich natürlich, und ich werde Buffed mal öfters in meiner Sendung erwähnen dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 N bissl Schleichwerbung schadet nie *fg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nihtingàle (15. November 2009)

Na los hängt ein dickes Werbebanner für AldorFM auf! Wo sind die Werbesklaven, wo? wo? wo?


----------



## Falena (18. November 2009)

WOW ...sind wir doch schon so bekannt das wir auf Buffed erwähnt werden...

Ehm ja also...danke und so...

Freut mich total das mein Radio so ankommt...

Danke !!!

Eure Rimena 
AldorFM Team


----------



## LordofDemons (18. November 2009)

woah ich muss sagen geiler musiksender


----------



## Kyragan (20. November 2009)

Erste Mal reingehört und direkt Rammstein. Das schonmal n Pluspunkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn die Quali etwas besser sein könnte, aber von nem Freizeitprojekt kann man wohl kaum mehr erwarten. °_°


----------



## Phenyl19 (27. November 2009)

Erstes mal gehört und es lief Schandmaul,alles in allem ein toller Sender.

/push =)

edit: was macht der eigentlich hier im  Musik,Video und Kino Forum?


----------



## TheEwanie (3. Januar 2010)

/push
um /Sticky bittet


----------



## MooDieKuh (21. Juli 2010)

Es gibt ihn nicht mehr .. *HEUL*
das ist so ... herzlos ...
Ich hab mir doch nicht gemerkt von wem die ganzen lieder kamen, 
wie soll ich die jemals alle wiederfinden ...

Ich will Ador.FM wieder haben *schnüff*


----------

